# Just got some equipment - now what?>



## Mr.Guvernment (Oct 26, 2003)

heyall!

i know u all missed me! but yeah i am back and i got some equipment - Grabbed myself one of these for $100 new @ pricemart..lol figured if it does the trick and i use it i can upgrade to better!










So, what now?

lol


i am kind of learning what excercise i can do on it - i got some free weights - small ones for single arm curls type things and i got about, mmm 200lbs in weights for now.

so any thoughts as to the best start. I also am going to be using our pool more now that it is a little warmer (not a heated pool)

i want to lose my gutt - am working on the diet part. I want to get the obvious

Abs / arms / pecks / legs

and then see how well that goes and then work on the detail part.

Currently i am

6'4
i vary between 200 - 210lbs over 2 days or so - it seems i still have my metabolism as in one day i lost about 5lbs just from one work out.


----------



## Eggs (Oct 26, 2003)

Biggest piece of advice is to get a routine and stick to it.  Thats the hard part!

Hope the equipment works well for you


----------



## moon (Oct 26, 2003)

what is the total weights of iron plates u have? I wonder u can have a wide grip with what u bought...
i once got injury near my palms when i put the weights back onto the rack


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Oct 26, 2003)

okay double checked

i got 145lbs in weights


i also have the combo bar as well as the normal bar

So any thoughs ona  good start out routine to get my body into this properly?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2003)

Well, you can do bench press (flat & incline), flyes, barbell rows, curls, french presses, laterals, military presses, you will need some way to do pulldowns, maybe get a pull-up bar?

The only problem is legs, you can do lunges, extensions and curls, but without a rack you cannot do squats.

You can get a rack here for $169.00
http://www.fitnessfactory.com/Fitne...&itemid=267&secid=17&linkon=section&linkid=17

and a multi-system pull-up stand here for $129.00
http://www.fitnessfactory.com/Fitne...g&itemid=28&secid=17&linkon=section&linkid=17


----------



## Pressalot (Oct 26, 2003)

I guess he could do squats with dumbells, but he'd be working out his arms a bit too. He might need to do legs and arms on the same day.

It looks like they could have made that bench into a rack too. I wonder if it could be a rack if the top of the bar supports are turned around.

The feet on that bench have rubber on the bottom, right? If not, you better put a mat under there so it doesn't slip and scratch the tile.

Make your bed.


----------



## vanity (Oct 27, 2003)

ooooh chrome dumbells.

The 5 pounds you lost in one workout was water.

Not exactly an Olympic bench but it should meet a beginner's needs.

Look up basic beginner workouts. It's smart to start small and not invest too much money initially. Most people quit in the 1st three months


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 27, 2003)

I bought my squat rack off ebay (though from an actual company)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3632562203&category=15281

It's worked well for me and is only $99. (Like $30 for shipping though).

It can fit very well most places and is pretty small.


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Oct 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by vanity *_
> ooooh chrome dumbells.
> 
> The 5 pounds you lost in one workout was water.
> ...





exactly - that is what i decided - my room m8 bought the bars and such - the small dumb bells were cheap as well.

if we keep with it we are going to invest in better certainly.

for my legs i am more so heading topwards biking - i lvoe biking, but everyone in costa rica only sells 19' MAX size frames and i want  at least a 21' frame (am 6'4)



shall see what i can find for a begginer program so i dont kill myself


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Oct 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by vanity *_
> ooooh chrome dumbells.




is there something bad with them? to me weight is weight


----------



## Premo55 (Oct 30, 2003)

For legs he can do hack squats...or step-ups...dumb-bell deads...

Peace.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 30, 2003)

k here is what i suggest for a beginer routine.

flat bb bench press (pecs and warm tris): 3 sets of 10-12reps

superset 1: incline db flyes (pecs): 3 sets of 12 reps
superset 1: close grip bench press (tris): 3 sets of 12 reps

superset 2: db squats (mostly legs but works entire bod): 3 sets of 15 reps
superset 2: db bicep curls (against wall for biceps): 3 sets of 15 reps

triset 1: seated military press (mid/front delt): 3 sets of 10 reps
triset 1: standing db lateral raises (mid delt): 3 sets of 10 reps
triset 1: seated bent over rear delt raises (rear delt): 3 sets of 10 reps

triset 2: weighted crunches: 3 sets of 20 reps
triset 2: bench leg ext: 3 sets of 20 reps
triset 2: weighted twisting crunch: 3 sets of 10 reps a side

if you need explinations on some of the exercises go check out this site: exercise demo site or pm me


----------



## vanity (Oct 31, 2003)

there's nothing wrong with chrome dumbells.

They look pretty in  mirrors.


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Oct 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by vanity *_
> there's nothing wrong with chrome dumbells.
> 
> They look pretty in  mirrors.




Phew - just checking!

thnx J' - will see what i can do - as for the actual weight of the reps - i guess something that will allow me to do that many reps. should i just kind of practice with say example 15lbs - and if i can do more then 3 set, say 4 - then make it 20lbs etc etc until i find the perfect weight that will let me just do the 3 sets and right amount of reps?


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 31, 2003)

for example if your doing 3 sets of bench press then start at 60lbs for 10reps and if you felt like you could do more reps then you need to raise the weight...you need to stress the muscle and lift as hard as possible...if you feel like you could lift more....do it


----------



## vanity (Oct 31, 2003)

I could bench 60 pounds with my nipples only.

Good warm up weight though.

Basically, if you can't do atleast 5 reps then you are going too heavy and if you can do more than 12 you are going too light.
After a few workouts you'll find the weight that challenges you and pushes those muscles to grow.

P.S. paint the walls in your room blood red or some other color with character. Pastels are for little old ladies with irritable bowels.


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Oct 31, 2003)

BUAHAHAHAH  ^^^^

well - am painting my bedroom - that room is actually a guest room but we took it over with weights 


Red would be nice - something that screams "work out u lazzy bugger!!!"

shall try to gfind the right weight.


what is a good rest time between sets? 30 seconds? 1 min? 3 mins?


----------



## vanity (Oct 31, 2003)

60 - 90 seconds is pretty much the norm.

the main idea is to rest more for larger muscle groups and rest less for smaller muscles groups.

for example you could rest 2 minutes between squat sets but only 1 minute for bicep curls.

try to keep it within that range to start and later on in your training you could start getting fancier.

keep this in mind: the less you rest the less the weight you will be able to lift in your next set and if you rest too long your muscles go cold and you could get injured.


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Oct 31, 2003)

thank you very much.


now that i can geta  routine down - now it is time to plan out the diet properly!


i am going to do this right - my room m8, who thinks he knows it all.

is working out - yet drinks rumand cokes from 10 am all day and such and complains at my diet, not to mention he keep saying "yeah right, like you can't do this and that, you will never this and never that" so will be fun when i am benching like 200lbs and all he can lift is his rum and coke...lol.


ON that note - what do many of you use for inspiration or motivation? i must say i lack and incredible urge to work out and am trying to find a great motivation - i tend to get side tracked easily and get bored easily as well and the - i want to do it for myself reason comes and goes, but when it comes, i really want to make it last... - i guess just stick to it and once  start to see result, i know i will want to keep on going!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 1, 2003)

g.

the supersets have no rest between the two exercises but it would be 60 sec after that...pretty much enough time to stretch out the muscles you just worked and reload your weights.
however many reps your doing...you should be struggling on the last 2-3. 
i stay motivated by looking at pics and watching people on tv that have a body i desire. however my biggest motivator is losing the overall comp last year to a #I%CH.


----------



## vanity (Nov 2, 2003)

Everyone of us has a different motivating force. You need to find your own. After about a month or two of regular training I'm pretty sure you'll find yours.


J'Bo: did you by any chance mean, "BITCH"?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 2, 2003)

yes i did mean that word.


----------



## vanity (Nov 2, 2003)

what is supposed to  happen in 5 days?

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------

